# computer question



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

I just bought an Apple Mac Book Pro laptop. Apple says I do not need an anti virus but Best Buy says I do. Those of you that have macs do you use anti virus software?


----------



## Bcrane (Jul 25, 2012)

There are some free anti virus apps available in the App Store. I have those and run them occasionally. IAntivirus, ClamXav, BitDefender... As I understand it, the Mac isn't AS susceptible to being affected by, but may pass it along with email. I've had Mac's since '09 and never had an issue with viruses. I don't think anything executes on your Mac that you have not manually allowed so as long as you use caution installing things over the Internet (outside of the App Store) you should be okay. I'd heed Apple's advice over best Buy.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Get the software. Better safe than sorry. I know at least 10 folks with Macs, all have anti-virus software.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Where on the apple store would I find the software mentioned above? I have looked with no luck


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

I have had Macs since 1984 (!) and have never had a virus problem. Should be software already on the Mac, usually Norton. You can get additional if you feel it necessary, but 20 years with Macs I have never had an issue.

Meredith


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been on a Mac for at least ten years or so, and have not had any problems that I could prove were virus related (plenty of problems, certainly Macs are NOT perfect), but I am considering installing Norton as it appears from what I have been reading that threats to Macs may be increasing. Norton Antivirus is pretty cheap compared to what you paid for the Mac.


----------



## Bcrane (Jul 25, 2012)

gmhr1 said:


> Where on the apple store would I find the software mentioned above? I have looked with no luck


Should pull up from the Mac App Store on the MacBook with "antivirus" search.


----------

